# Hypothermia?



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Walked outside about an hour ago, noticed one of my hens was trying to keep her balance in the middle of the yard, as if she were drunk. Since it's 11 degrees outside and there's a fresh layer of snow, I assumed it was hypothermia and took her inside. Spent the last hour blow drying her, wrapping her in warm blankets, and laying her onto some hot water bottles. Right now I'm letting her rest since she's dozing off, probably due to the warm water bottles and the warm blanket. I took her temp though, and it was 106.7. Do you guys think it was hypothermia? If it isn't, what could it be? There are no other symptoms I'm aware of. I just want to make sure that I'm giving her the right treatment.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

I just noticed she's breathing through her mouth. No wheezing though. I do see about half a drop's worth of spit towards the back of her throat. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Possibly but I'm no chicken expert.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm so stumped. She's not getting better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like something else may be going on.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah, I just can't figure it out. I've searched the internet but nothing really seems to fit her symptoms


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

pneumonia? Did an animal grab her? Good luck with her....


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

No rattling in her lungs and no signs of injury, so I think I could rule those out. Thanks for the suggestions though! I'm thinking she may have gotten botulism, though I'm not sure how she would've done that.... She's the only chicken infected with whatever's going on.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Offer some puree pumpkin with cayenne pepper mixed in...mine love it and it seems to perk them up.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Chickens are so hard to figure out! You're already doing the most important thing for any sick or injured bird though--keeping her warm. Old timers often give sick chickens either molasses or apple cider vinegar in their water. I think the molasses can give them a boost, but I've never tried the ACV. Bird electrolytes are also good. My vet once suggested canned cat food or baby food (meat) for weak or skinny chickens, or those who had poor appetite. Have you brought any new birds into your flock lately? Good luck with her--you're doing your best.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

I did a couple of months ago. Do you think one of them was a carrier of whatever she has? So far she's been the only one acting like this. Everyone else seems fine. I'm already doing the ACV/water trick, that's what I do for all my animals because of the supposed health benefits. And they love it anyways, so no harm done lol. Thanks for the tip about the cat food/baby food! I'll have to try that, because she doesn't have much of an appetite and I'm worried about if she's getting enough nutrients and calories to sustain herself.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

She's too young to molt, polish chicken, can't really see her comb but her wattles are a deep pink/light red. And whoops, I guess I was overdoing the "keeping her warm" thing


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh and yes, I do feed her corn.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Just reading through, and not sure I caught all the details of the hens issues, but if you live in a cold climate, and she is a polish breed hen-well, I always wanted a Polish hen!!!! However, I read they don't tolerate cold sell-so I just put that idea out of my head and didn't continue to read on! Sorry now, as I love chickens & would love to offer a suggestion! 

Cold bothers some poultry, and feather footed friend, waddles, combs-all can get frostbite -

We do leave a light or two on at night for ours and the hens do have heated water here, so full time they have water with ACV, feed, and light. It has been sub zero and those days and nights I keep them locked in. When it is around 0 or above I allow them out during the day.

I have one old Brahms bantam-about 4 years old, she has feathered feet. She will go out, and manages-except when she is broody-which she is right now! She is goofy and has had quite a storytellers past!

But, did your hen have frostbite? How is the air circulation in her coop or where she lives? That can be a problem if it is off?!?

Good luck! I like Cathys idea on the perk up! I think that could apply to people as well!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Hmmm, it does seem possible, though she doesn't have the neck thing going on. She is standing a bit better today though!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

I didn't see any signs of frostbite on her. Her feet seem completely normal. I'd say there's pretty good air circulation in the coop. Maybe it is just the cold, I don't know, she seemed to be doing great until a few days ago. Maybe this is a sign that I need to get some heat lamps for the coop. I'm just so scared to use them, I don't want to have a barn fire!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

The-Goat-Posse said:


> I didn't see any signs of frostbite on her. Her feet seem completely normal. I'd say there's pretty good air circulation in the coop. Maybe it is just the cold, I don't know, she seemed to be doing great until a few days ago. Maybe this is a sign that I need to get some heat lamps for the coop. I'm just so scared to use them, I don't want to have a barn fire!


Can you perhaps enclose just the roost area, maybe even just with tarps or cardboard, to hold their body heat in more at night? Do you think they'd go into cardboard boxes to stay warm--I've had birds who liked to sleep in the nest box. Sometimes just keeping them in a smaller, more enclosed place is enough to keep them a little warmer without having to use a heat lamp. Heat lamps make me nervous too. I use heated reptile rocks from the pet store to brood chicks ever since someone in my area had their house burned down & all the chicks killed from a heat lamp. There is also a sort of ceramic looking thing that has a lightbulb base sold to keep reptiles warm. I don't know anything about them, but they sure don't look as fragile as a heat lamp bulb but you can use the lamp for them.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Fire is always a scary thought! We have had concerns as well, but haveused them for years safely, so far. They are secured with wire, as obviously they can fly and can fly into them when startled!

It was -19 here Saturday night, and the wind has been strong as well. One light only goes on when it gets below freezing, and the other is operated by us.

Does she huddle with the others? We have a few that bunk in the laying boxes. The feather footed Bantu has been, tho she is a broody one!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if she has coccidia.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Catharina, I could totally do that, now I have a way to repurpose all this cardboard I've been saving! And the reptile rocks is a good idea, I'll have to try that out if I ever end up buying baby chicks (or if any of our broodies end up rejecting a chick or two.) 

odieclark, yeah, fire is one of my biggest fears for my animals. I can barely stand having electricity in the goat barn, though it will be nice since I now have the capabilities to dry off the upcoming winter kids with a blow dryer. She snuggles with one or two other chickens at night in one of the bigger nesting boxes that we have. 

ksalvagno, it's definitely a possibility, but she's lacking a lot of the symptoms (which doesn't really mean anything since every animal reacts slightly differently to things.) I'll do a fecal and see what I come up with.

On the bright side, she seems to be doing really good today! Other than a little wobbliness, she seems to be almost back to normal! She even took a few steps, which she hasn't really been doing the past few days. Last time she tried to walk, she face planted.


----------

